# Team 10



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

As far as I know im on this team, just wonderin who else is on it?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

me here, just found out


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

so what shall be our name?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

IDK who is the leader?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

idk, im pretty sure theres more than just us, but if not im gonna have to help with a 200" mulie, haha plus its an over the counter tag ha. lets just start throwin names out there till we find one we like


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if no one steps up to the plate ill be leader


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey I wanna join ur team


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if its ok with archerykid13 be my guest


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

it was anonymous, were " THE OBSESSION " so post up some pics of your deer slayers this year.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey depending on what happens are u guys ok with joining 7


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

crbanta said:


> Hey depending on what happens are u guys ok with joining 7


I made a new team. Why would I have them join another one?


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Because the one I'm on has two kids who have ever talked and the others haven't been on since they sign in for the contest and I'm a person who likes to converse with people


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

same here, crbanta and my teamate rebel17 are the only ones that ive talked to about this contest.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

How about I move over crbanta?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

fine with me plus he asked to join our team


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats fine. Hes switched.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

ok thank you


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

So guys what do your deer look like on ur hitlist here's mine ;D


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have Three verry nice bucks that were spoted on one of our prperties... My freind (Gunner77) his mom hit the biggest mass deer i have ever seen on the road and we think it is from there... i do kno that last year two of them had drop tines, hopin i can tag one:wink:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i just diy on public land, i go out in the desert and get on a high vantage point and glass for mulies.even though i havent seen him yet, my hitlist buck is that nice sized mulie with atleast a 24" inside spread with nice mass on all 4 points. i know ones gonna fall this year, im prepared


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's the corn pile robbers i got on my hitlist. My dad said he would mount one when season came in if i would shoot it with my bow, i told him he had a deal!!!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

tlked to archerykid13 he said i cud join, team 10 is gonna b hard to beat gonna b doing sum wacking and stacking.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

before anyone else even joined me and rebel17 named our team "THE OBSESSION". so if thats alright with you guys, thats our name


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

As far as i know Gunner skipped school this mornin and went after a 140 class buck:wink: I wish i could do that, but when school lets out ive got to go run the grain cart for my dad... i cant wait till it rains!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, a 140 would help


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah im on here too. lets get some deer on the ground!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You're on team 4, Dannyboy_24.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

tryin to keep the thread alive. i traded my reezen for a drenalin. its so much smoother i can add pounds to the draw weight without feeling it so more KE for me


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

archery kid 13 said i can be on this team if its ok with yall


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

nice, thats pretty cool hopefully i'll be getting a pse evo before season goes out so that mite help r team out.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

apparently im on this team lol. already whacked a 6 and a fat doe


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

guess we have more people than i thought


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Same here...thats not a bad thing though I went huntin with Gunner77 this weekend and we found more ***** on the trail cam. huntin wasnt good though almost a full moon.ukey: haha


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

u didnt mention the small game (cat) u almost got :wink:


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Squirrel but only at like 60 yards on does


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

If I get to go hunting this weekend im guna get a doe and hopefully a buck


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

went hunting last weekend but we had like 85* days and full moon nights so everything moved at night


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aint that the truth!!!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

x2 :darkbeer:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

went this weekend and nothing again, i would of shot a doe but we're coming off a full moon and it's slow. seen several on the last day and a decent 8-pointer, and spike. my time will come though.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I didnt get to go cause i was workin all weekend... when we get done shellin imma start some sirouse huntin


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my first season closed a couple weeks ago, i have to wait until dec.10th to go out again


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Our season is from sept.3rd to Jan. 17


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

heres a facebook page i made, that we can chat and stuff on http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...pe=3#!/pages/Explicit-Archers/144395722324297


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gunner77 got a four pointer this weekend ill see if he can get some pics on here idk if he wants to count it...:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

where's everybody at? out huntin i guess.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

IM HERE!!!! and still hunting got that 4 pointer in the kill thread and ready to whack a doe too.


----------

